
New research about sexual predators, and why police fail to catch them - leoc
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/08/an-epidemic-of-disbelief/592807/
======
Ajs1
regardless of how you view the criminal justice system, the nationwide backlog
of rape kits feels unconscionable. These are not quality of life or minor drug
offences, so I'm surprised there isn't more public outrage.

